# Vw cc - led bulb to replace drl stock bulb



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok fellow VW Owners - I have a 2012 CC with those stock DRL bulbs. I have searched all over this forumn for an answer and was not successfull. People have swaped out these bulbs for LED bulbs on GLI's, GTI's. I have not seen a post for the CC's. I am looking to purchasae a set of LED bulbs to replace the DRL bulbs. I need the following info please: 

1- Need a product link 
2- Need the bulb size 
3- Need to know if any resistors or other wiring was required or is this just a plug and play item (which i hope it is) 
4- Any overheating issues? 
5- Any warning messages on the dash (although the bubls may have said "error free" 

Please Please help me if you can......I hope some people out there have already done this and had it for a while to provide me some solid feedback. 

As always Much Appreciated!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I know one of our fellow European members has done this and it looks pretty good. I can't remember his name but I think he was from Norway. I would like to say you would definitely have to wire in some sore of resistor/load equalizer or else you will get the bulb out error. I don't care what the vendor claims. Most claims of error free are bogus.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Not worth the trouble really I guess.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah. You could always get one of those hyper white blue tinted bulbs but they will reflect blue in the reflector housing when off.


----------



## stiffyNor (May 12, 2011)

I have led in The drl. 
It 7500k and thats a little blue. 
I hve bouth from ebay. It was canbus but i got wrong masaage. So need anything more like resirator. 

Hehe  


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dsc3pu


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you know what type bulb they are, or possibly show me a link to the hyper white ones.

Thanks again!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, stiffyNor. you are who I was thinking of. you're car looks great! I'd get the LED bulbs for the DRLs but don't feel like splicing into the factory wiring for resistors.

Sorry, KOW. I don't know what size bulbs they are. Hyperwhite bulbs are just standard halogen bulbs like the Sylvania Silverstars, PIAA xtreme, etc.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh ok yeah, I'm familiar with those brands......I will pull
Out the bulb to make things easier. I hear ya about splicing into factory wires.....can't wait for the day they invent led bulbs with built in resisters. What have you done to your ride?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

They do have LEDs with built in resistors but I think you'll still get a bulb out error with those or else they will burn out quickly. When you wire in resistors, they get extremely hot. I don't think the bulb would stand up to the heat if built into the bulb. Now if they come wired with resistors and all you do is plug them into the factory harness, then maybe.

As for my car, I'm keeping it simple. I'm lowered on Eibach ProKit springs with 12mm spacers up front and 5mm in the rear. Also have a 22mm H&R rear sway bar. That's it for suspension. For go fast, I got the APR stage 1 tune and the Carbonio stage 1&2 intake.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I found these. The bulbs are 7506L, L for long life. I found a Hyper White pair with Chrome coating, so no nasty blue haze in the headlight cluster...Here is a link. Nice work to your ride by the way. Im not sure im going to do anything prior to warranty expiring.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1156-P21W-3...t=Car_Audio_Video&vxp=mtr&hash=item1c2583816d


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sure how those will be white. The blue tint is what makes the light appear "blue-ish white."

Yeah, I bought the extended warranty for 7 years/75k and was worried about voiding anything, but my friend is a VW master tech so I'm not concerned. As long as I always take it to him, then I don't have to worry about any voiding issues. Besides, most of the dealers in my area are mod friendly. I may go stage 2 but that's about the most I'll do.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Update: Just went down the stree to the Auto Store, and picked up the Sylvania Silverstars, with a slight blue tint. Installed and SIGNIFICALTLY whiter. $9.99. What a great purchase!!!!

How much horse has your Stage 1 added? I'm big time into modifying!!!, but always worked on american vehicles. This is my first German...and I'm never going back!!!

Here is my previous ride..rated #1 in the world on car domain!!

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3930063/2007-jeep-grand-cherokee-srt8-sport-utility-4d


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh yeah and 0% blue haze in the headlight. So that's a plus


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoa! Nice Jeep. I love the SRT8s.

$10? I think I'll get a pair. What size bulbs are they again?

As for tune, check out www.goapr.com and look up their stage 1 tune for the 2.0TSI motor. That will give you an idea. There are other tuners too, GIAC, Unitronic, REVO, and some smaller companies.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

7506, 12 volt, 21 watt.. The silver stars are exact in specs but. 13.5v. Not a big deal


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Mind posting picks with them off and on so I can decide of I want to get a pair?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Never mind. Went out and got a pair. Definitely an improvement over stock yellow bulbs but no where near as nice as LEDs would be. Now to figure out what size bulb the little city light is that runs with the HIDs.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Exactly man, it's no LED , but with the peace of mind of no splicing or messing with wires , it's white enough for me. Good point, the city light is next. We can simple just pull it out and go to the store. If u end up doing it first please let me know the specifics.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Can u post a pic of your car, and engine bay. I would like to take a look. Today I installed my aluminum pedal coers, OEM VW pedals. Monday it's off to the dealer, my R-line body kit arrived, along with a rear Wing. I also need to tint the taillights. I've also custom badged it.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sure here you go. I think if we really wanted LEDs, we can just get the bulbs and then VAG-COM off the bulb out light error. We just won't know when a bulb actually goes out.

Sounds like you are getting work done! I would love to get the Gold Coast kit, but can't justify spending the money.

Here's a quick pic I just took of it in my garage with my phone. I haven't taken any real pictures yet.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

WOW, im as equally impressed by the car as i am with the organized garage!!!

Oh, i didn't know it was called the Gold Coast Kit. I know its crazy money, the dealer quoted me $3k installed and painted. I was able to roll into into my 0% Apr financing...only added $26 a month so it was worth it to me. I also got your rims, however the dealer gave me a credit of $1500 for them so i got the 19 inch sagitta wheels. Also got the 35% tint%. I badeged the sides with the R badge, not the R-Line but the R, like the R36s. I will post some pics right now, if i figure out how to do it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you smoke out the bumper turn signals???? It looks great. I purchased the euro clear lenses for those.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

R-line door scuff guards as well, all 4 doors


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha thanks. We had a slat wall garage system put in and I love it. Gets most things off the floor. Just wished I could've afforded the floor as well. Maybe later.

When I got the windows tinted, I had them lamin-x the front bumper turn signals and the rear bumper red reflectors. Looks good on a black car because it blends in and you hardly see them.

I also debated on whether or not to order the Gold Coast/R-line kit and roll it into financing but I decided not to. Figured that I would just pay for it later if I really wanted it and that way, if I decided to sell/trade the car in a few years, my equity would be a little more since I didn't finance in extra cost that really wouldn't raise the value that much. Had I known about the Sagittas at the time, I would've done what you did. :facepalm:

Your car looks great too! Definitely lower it and it will look much better. Springs/Coilovers really should not do anything to your warranty unless you get coilovers and go real low and mess something up because of that. Nice neighborhood, by the way. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Appreciate the comments!!!! I'm going to stop putting $ into the car and invest some in my garage. That wall is SICK, I'm jealous !! I'm still checking it out! I will definitely smoke those rear reflectors when I do the tails. How do u like the Eibachs? I had them on my SRT8. Are they better than the H&R sport springs? Personally i like that the H&Rs are German.

Your intake is amazing! I like how u opted to buy the matching CF pipe. I think the whole package is quite pricey for an intake, about. $500 with everything with the breather filter. 

You spoke like a true finance guy about the equity. You got my attention. Im in Contolling and Reporting for Bosch here at their NA Headquarters. Sorry never got your name man, mine is Kareem. Take care man, and let's keep in touch on our mods and stuff!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Haha, thanks. We get a lot of compliments on it. All 3 walls are done like that. Here's a link to the company that installed it. Oh, and I'm an IS guy, not a finance guy. If I was, I'd probably would be investing instead of spending cash on my car. 

The Eibachs are great. I think they have a more even drop than the H&R's which have more of a gap in the front. Plus the Eibach ProKit is designed to work with the stock shocks so the ride is very comfortable. You'll get mixed reviews for the H&Rs. Some like them and some think they are bouncy. Eibachs are also made in Germany so if that was your concern, then no need to worry there. The intake was pricey for both parts. I liked the look of the CF so I splurged. I think there are better/cheaper intakes out there but I think the difference is probably negligible. 

And I'm Justin. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I was wondering how much of a difference you felt with the intake? Unless I guess u also did the ecu tune at the same time. I guess you are at 260hp on average with both mods. I'm trying to stay away from the K&N intakes. The best way to go is with dry intakes. My friend owns a shop with Ferrari, lamborghini, BMW and Mercedes master techs, and they all don't recommend the oiled intakes. The APR looks amazing though.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I installed the intake before the tune. I didn't notice any increase but really wasn't expecting to either. I had just gotten the car and was excited to mod something and I knew I would be getting the tune in the Spring anyway. As for oiled filters, the filter that comes with it is a K&N style oiled filter. The only problem with the oiled filter is when they are over oiled and the oil gets on the MAF sensor. This usually only happens why guys clean it and then over oil it before putting it back on. APR claims around 260hp and 305lb/tq with the intake and software but that is at the crank. I don't really care about numbers. I just wanted to give it more umph and it now feels like how it should have come from the factory. Debating if I want to get the downpipe and go stage 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Very helpful and interesting info, thanks!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just came back from the dealer. Dropped off the CC for the Gold Coast body kit!! Should be done by Wednesday. They have me a fully loaded Touareg to drive around in!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice! Haha on the Touareg. I have one of those too. Wife drives a 2011 and we love it. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's why he have me one, wife is interested. Will make it a VW family :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Justin, got my car back today. LOOKS SICK, however there are some gaps in the front facia. a few millimeters here and there. I told them it's not acceptable. They are ordering a new front. Should be here in a week. They may be able to salvage the front lip however if they end up ruining it upon removal, they will install the newly ordered one. Here are some pics

http://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/KOWCC/photo1-1.jpg

http://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/KOWCC/photo2-1.jpg

http://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/KOWCC/photo3-1.jpg


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow. Very nice. I'm jealous. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Justin; 

I know i previously asked you about the APR CAI. I'm not looking for crazy gains just from the CAI, but just feel like modding something like you said. If you notice when you hit the gas from a standstill, the engine hesitates a little untill the tubo begins to spool. I've read reports that the APR CAI takes care of that little problem, since air is coming in faster allowing the turbo to spool sooner. All this makes sense and is logical. Personally i hate that little hesitation at takeoff. Does the CAI truly resolve that problem, without the tune of course, just the CAI. 

Thanks buddy


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Justin, got my car back today. LOOKS SICK, however there are some gaps in the front facia. a few millimeters here and there. I told them it's not acceptable. They are ordering a new front. Should be here in a week. They may be able to salvage the front lip however if they end up ruining it upon removal, they will install the newly ordered one. Here are some pics


 looks good :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Justin;
> 
> I know i previously asked you about the APR CAI. I'm not looking for crazy gains just from the CAI, but just feel like modding something like you said. If you notice when you hit the gas from a standstill, the engine hesitates a little untill the tubo begins to spool. I've read reports that the APR CAI takes care of that little problem, since air is coming in faster allowing the turbo to spool sooner. All this makes sense and is logical. Personally i hate that little hesitation at takeoff. Does the CAI truly resolve that problem, without the tune of course, just the CAI.
> 
> Thanks buddy


 Hey Kareem, I don't think I noticed much of anything when I installed the intake. I think I remember the slight hesitation you are talking about but unfortunately, the intake didn't really address that. It's been so long I don't really remember, but I do remember that I noticed pretty much nothing, not even that much difference in sound. After the tune, however, I definitely noticed the sound and the turbo spool because of the huge amounts of air that it was sucking in. Tune really is worth the price and changes the car completely. VW should have tuned the car that way from factory. Makes me think that they have arrangements with the aftermarket industry so that aftermarket companies can make and sell product.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Seki, thanks for the comment. The 12 A6's are stunning! U have any pics?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Hey Kareem, I don't think I noticed much of anything when I installed the intake. I think I remember the slight hesitation you are talking about but unfortunately, the intake didn't really address that. It's been so long I don't really remember, but I do remember that I noticed pretty much nothing, not even that much difference in sound. After the tune, however, I definitely noticed the sound and the turbo spool because of the huge amounts of air that it was sucking in. Tune really is worth the price and changes the car completely. VW should have tuned the car that way from factory. Makes me think that they have arrangements with the aftermarket industry so that aftermarket companies can make and sell product.


 Thanks for the feedback....i was really hoping that it would take care of that hesitation.....since you really felt nothing, then its not really worth doing unless get the tune at the same time......oh well....we will wait and see.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks for the feedback....i was really hoping that it would take care of that hesitation.....since you really felt nothing, then its not really worth doing unless get the tune at the same time......oh well....we will wait and see.


 Justin what's up man!! been purchasing sets of LED lights for my licenst plate and they have all given me errors. I saw your post on anther thread where someone suggested the OEM LEDs that are meant for the MK6: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/1k8943021c/ES2217929/ 


If you do try those, from ECS, please let me know. I ordered mine from China and they look identical to these that are sold by ECS, however they give the error: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/License_Plate/ES1899489/ 

These ones above are Racing Dash ones. Do you now if they give an error?? I like the racing dash over the OEMs above because they have a total of 36 leds. The OEMs are probably not as bright. 

Thanks buddy for your time.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I use VLEDs.com They have really good LEDs and some that are error free you just have to look for ones the say heat sink or good heat dissipation.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Justin what's up man!! been purchasing sets of LED lights for my licenst plate and they have all given me errors. I saw your post on anther thread where someone suggested the OEM LEDs that are meant for the MK6:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/1k8943021c/ES2217929/
> 
> ...


 I didn't realize ECS carried the stock units. I haven't gotten around to buying them yet so no feedback to give you. Looking at the second ones you posted, I think they are worth a try if you don't mind spending the money. They are the same price as the OEM ones and yet claim to be error free. I'm more inclined to believe these since they are in a housing with harness as opposed to just the bulbs. If you get them before me, let me know how they work.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

FastB7S4 said:


> I didn't realize ECS carried the stock units. I haven't gotten around to buying them yet so no feedback to give you. Looking at the second ones you posted, I think they are worth a try if you don't mind spending the money. They are the same price as the OEM ones and yet claim to be error free. I'm more inclined to believe these since they are in a housing with harness as opposed to just the bulbs. If you get them before me, let me know how they work.


 I got the these and I still get an error. On a good note there super bright and where easy to install plug and play.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I got the these and I still get an error. On a good note there super bright and where easy to install plug and play.


 Which ones gave u errors, the racing dash from ECS? What did they do for u?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Which ones gave u errors, the racing dash from ECS? What did they do for u?


 Yes, the racing dash ones. I did not even think to say anything to them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes, the racing dash ones. I did not even think to say anything to them.


 That's horrible, get your $50 back!!!!


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

LED came from ebay.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

imaccc said:


> LED came from ebay.


 Wow are those your DRL's on???? That's bright. Please share details, resistors? Bulb out error, etc...


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

First I purchased these LED from ebay, http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170739361167?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

They threw a code on there own, so I purchased these resistors. Thinking I didn't have to cut into the wiring. Well these ones I purchased have a different socket then the car. So I did have the cut the wires and solder them in. Anyways it fixed the fault and I am satisfied with the results. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/310357235240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

resistors become very hot, so these socket/resistors are cased in a housing that will prevent any damage to the car. 

The white is the same as the xenon's, which is what I was going for. 

UPDATE: Do not purchase these exact LED's they are poor quality as many of the led's are breaking off inside the housing after two weeks of use.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

imaccc said:


> First I purchased these LED from ebay, http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170739361167?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> They threw a code on there own, so I purchased these resistors. Thinking I didn't have to cut into the wiring. Well these ones I purchased have a different socket then the car. So I did have the cut the wires and solder them in. Anyways it fixed the fault and I am satisfied with the results.
> 
> ...


 Looks phenomenal!!! I'm kinda scared to cut into and solder factory wiring...


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

maybe you won't have to, just search for the adapter with the proper socket.


----------



## wavestowing (May 11, 2012)

any updates on del led's? I'm looking everywhere for info on a good led bulb to work with no modification. any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

V LEDs Still bulb out warning . But the LEDs I replaced in the taillights and turn signals are good. no warnings


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks really good. I may have to suck it up, get the LEDs, and then VAGCOM off the error message.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> That looks really good. I may have to suck it up, get the LEDs, and then VAGCOM off the error message.


I tried all kinds of VAGCOM programming to get rid of errors. It does get rid of the errors for like 3 seconds and then they come back on. Anyhow, I ended up getting the Euro switch, so i pretty much don't use my DRLs anymore.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh yeah. Forgot you already tried.


----------

